# coordonnées de pixels d'une image en noir et blanc



## sylvaing (14 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous.
Voila ça fait deux jours que je suis sur le problemen non stop sans resultat.
J'ai une image  noir et blanc que je peux  enregistrer sous divers formats (bmp, jpegs, tifs, pgm...)
Je cherche à créer un tableau excelle qui me répertorie, les coordonnées de chaque pixel,  sa valeur  (son pourcetage de luminosité de 0 à 100) ainsi qu'une liste du nombre de pixels pour chaque valeur de luminosité déterminée.

mon frère à réussi à développer un programme qui lit les données couleurs (RGB) pour un fichier Bmp mais  on y arrive pas pour le noir et blanc.

j'ai essayé imagej, imagemagick et autres sans succés.
Merci d'avance !!
sylvain

PS
je joint le fichier (RIDEAU.bmp) noir et blanc que je cherche à coder.


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Mai 2008)

Tu es vraiment tres vague. Relit ton message et essaye de te mettre à la place d'une personne qui ignore tout de ton projet.

Tu developpe avec quoi ? Quel langage ? Quelles fonctions ?

Cordialement


----------



## sylvaing (14 Mai 2008)

Pardon de ne pas être très clair.
je ne développe pas hélas, mon frère lui développe en C++
Je cherche simplement un moyen de lire mon fichier image dans un tableur afin d'y reconnaitres les valeurs de gris de chaque pixels.
merci


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Mai 2008)

Désolé, je ne vois pas comment tu peut lire un fichier binaire (image) dans un tableur. Ceux que je connais ne lisent que du texte.

Cordialement


----------



## sylvaing (14 Mai 2008)

Merci quand meme pour la réponse Denis.
Sache que le format de fichier image .PGM est lisible par un editeur de textes.
Par contre, Pour moi ça ne me donne pas la bonne mise en forme et les valeurs sont incorrectes.


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Mai 2008)

sylvaing a dit:


> Merci quand meme pour la réponse Denis.
> Sache que le format de fichier image .PGM est lisible par un editeur de textes.
> Par contre, Pour moi ça ne me donne pas la bonne mise en forme et les valeurs sont incorrectes.




Didier, pas Denis 

J'ai téléchargé un .pgm sur le net, il se lit bien avec NeoOffice mais comme une image, pas comme une grille de tableur. Il faudrait que tu precise ce que tu veut faire exactement...


Cordialement


----------



## sylvaing (14 Mai 2008)

Pardon Didier autant pour moi.
Le pgm s'ouvre avec Textedit qui ne compile pas le code.
En fait je fais un rideau de perles, je vais peindre chaque perles.
Le tout constituant une image.
Pour m'éviter de peindre les 15000 perles qui constituent l'image, je voudrais les regrouper par valeur. Il y a 100 valeurs différentes.
Pour cela il me faut les coordonnées de chaque pixel ainsi que sa valeur.
voila ma problématique
merci pour ton interêt.


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Mai 2008)

Il te faut un petit programme qui lise le .pgm et en extraye les données sous forme de texte.
La description du format est ici :

http://netpbm.sourceforge.net/doc/pgm.html


Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Mai 2008)

Sur Mac OS X, il te faut passer par od, avec la commande -b qui va transformer le binaire du .pgm en texte lisible par un tableur. Demande a ton frere, s'il n'y arrive pas, j'irait plus loin.

Cordialement


----------



## daffyb (14 Mai 2008)

Pas besoin de savoir programmer.
GIMP + Rechercher remplacer comme il faut + Excel et hop :
http://daffyb2.free.fr/macg/Rideau.zip


----------



## sylvaing (21 Mai 2008)

Merci daffyb.
désolé je pensais que le post avait été abandonné vu les derniers messages.
j'ai pas compris comment tu a fait rechercher remplacer dans gimp (surtout comm il faut)
mais ton fichier est super.
merci


----------



## daffyb (21 Mai 2008)

Bon, ben maintenant, moi, je veux la photo de la réalisation.
Ben oui, je t'ai aidé, pas par gentillesse, mais parce que je suis fan de bricolage et de choses "faites maisons" alors je veux une (ou plusieurs) photo(s) du résultat. T'a une semaine, aller, au boulot


----------



## tatouille (22 Mai 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> Bon, ben maintenant, moi, je veux la photo de la réalisation.
> Ben oui, je t'ai aidé, pas par gentillesse, mais parce que je suis fan de bricolage et de choses "faites maisons" alors je veux une (ou plusieurs) photo(s) du résultat. T'a une semaine, aller, au boulot



quand les canards auront des dents


----------

